

 Short, concise and readable code - invert your logic and stop nesting already! - nickb
http://javathink.blogspot.com/2006/10/short-concise-and-readable-code-invert.html

======
far33d
I basically decided at some point that else clauses are unnecessary. I think
it makes my code much more readable.

